# Advice Needed - Batch Cutting 4mm Brass Rod



## anaminal (26 Apr 2017)

Hi All, 

I need to batch cut lots of 4mm brass rod into 27mm lengths (around 200 needed). I started this with a hand saw but the accuracy suffers after a while so would like to find a faster method.

I have no powered metal cutting tools, but a well equipped wood workshop. I could buy something if it was cheap (I've seena wood scroll-saw on gumtree for £50). what would be good for this? Any advice?


Many thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## TFrench (26 Apr 2017)

A mitre saw with a TCT blade and a length stop? Stay out of the firing line though!


----------



## CHJ (26 Apr 2017)

How accurate do you need the 27mm length?

Cut a mm or so over length on Bandsaw or in mitre block with fine hand saw against stop.

Place in closed end dimensioned tube, Ideally steel but even a hardwood should work for that quantity.
File off ends to length. flush with tube.


----------



## t8hants (26 Apr 2017)

Could you not find a local fabrication shop to do it for you, multi cuts like this were nipper jobs when I was in full time fabrication and on brass you don't need a TCT blade just a fine tooth HSS one and a good drop cut off saw and stop. Shouldn't take half an hour for 200


----------



## anaminal (27 Apr 2017)

all great suggestions - thanks! 

They are to be used as rivets (both functional and decorative) so the ends will be hammered flat, but yeah they need to be precise to ensure consistency.

After sleeping on it, it did occur to me that I'm using a cheap as chips hacksaw for my cuts - an upgrade might help! And yeah a mitre block and depth stop is a good shout. Like the idea of the tube for filing down CHJ - thanks.

I read that I shouldn't attempt this on my wood bandsaw as the waste will damage my wheels (Kity 613).

If I could find a fabricator to do the work for me I'd be very happy to pay for it. Where do you find these places? I'm in Leeds but wouldn't know where to begin looking!

Chris


----------



## novocaine (27 Apr 2017)

I'd use a pair of these to cut slightly over length then use a disc sander to flat the end and set the length, this way you can tape 10-20 together and sand them at once cutting down on time. 

https://www.rapidonline.com/Knipex-71-2 ... Aj-S8P8HAQ

they are available cheaper if you don't want knipex.


----------



## dynax (27 Apr 2017)

cheap diamond blade tile cutter, get a block of wood drill a hole in the end to the depth you want the length of rod, put the rod in and use the wood as a guide and slice the rod to length,


----------



## RobinBHM (27 Apr 2017)

anaminal":1uas7jyh said:


> all great suggestions - thanks!
> 
> 
> If I could find a fabricator to do the work for me I'd be very happy to pay for it. Where do you find these places? I'm in Leeds but wouldn't know where to begin looking!
> ...



If you have time it would be worth spending 5 mins googling local engineering companies, if there are any small ones very local then you will get more joy by going in and asking them. My local engineer charges £40+vat for bit he does for us, so might give you an idea of cost.


----------



## loftyhermes (27 Apr 2017)

Why not bundle longer lengths together say 4 or 6 or 8 and tape them together and cut them. It would be a lot quicker.


----------



## Inspector (27 Apr 2017)

Have you ruled out buying them?

http://www.sapphireproducts.co.uk/solid.htm

http://www.fabory.com/en-GB/en-GB/faste ... 0200040025

Pete


----------



## anaminal (27 Apr 2017)

Thanks again all - legends the lot of you!

Snips and sand down is a good shout. I have bolt cutters but they were far too inaccurate - snips might get me a lot closer!

Idea of binding together a load and doing multiple cuts and multiple sanding is a winner I think!

I'll have a look for local engineering companies and see what they charge. And somehow can't believe there are companies that specialise in rivets! Never even though to look for that! Ill give them a shout and see what the cost is.


Many thanks all,
Chris


----------



## anaminal (27 Apr 2017)

fyi - the thing I make...










Chris


----------



## Inspector (28 Apr 2017)

Arming the peasants to storm the castle? (hammer) 

Pete


----------



## novocaine (28 Apr 2017)

small peasants or small castle. lol

Deaths letter opener?
when I do a set of knife scales I use my mini croppers and buzz them over the belt sander, takes me a few minutes but I'm only making 3-4 at a time.


----------



## oakmitre (29 Apr 2017)

I use the method pictured at the bottom of this page to cut to length. It uses a scrap length of wood, a clamp and a hacksaw.

As long as you cut the kerf in the wood square, it works fairly well. Wouldn't cost anything to try and see if it is practical timewise.

first-time-using-a-die-failure-t100577.html


----------



## nev (29 Apr 2017)

Metal cutting (slitting) disc (1-2mm thick) in a cheapo 4" grinder?


----------



## anaminal (29 Apr 2017)

haha indeed - a 16th century Japanese castle perhaps (they're used in martial arts  )

I'm always up for a bit of experimentation on the cheap - and as my workshop is full to the gills already a space efficient and low cost solution sounds good to me! I'll do some experimentation...

Chris


----------

